
How to ask questions on Stack Overflow - wkoszek
http://www.koszek.com/blog/2016/04/18/how-to-ask-questions-on-stack-overflow/#.VxUj_RsoEu4.hackernews
======
wyldfire
Would that we could bend SO to match the need rather than the other way
'round. The audience that needs to read this probably doesn't spend enough
time reading the SO help/advice on asking questions.

I try to draw out these details when trying to answer questions on SO.
Sometimes askers just can't seem to express those details clearly. But most of
the time given enough dialogue we can get to the crux of the issue.

~~~
wkoszek
True. I guess from the stats results or this article I'll be able to draw some
conclusions on whether people actually try to learn how to ask questions in a
smart way.

------
rrauenza
This has been around a while and is really good advice in general regarding
asking questions:

[http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html](http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html)

~~~
wkoszek
I like it. Thanks for pointing this out.

